# PHEASANT HUNTING THIS SUNDAY THE 5TH OF DEC



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Looking for anyone interested in some pheasant hunting this sunday in the Jamestown area...I have permission on some pretty good land and myself and a relative are currently the only two going......We had a few more in the party but they are not able to make it...I do have a dog, so anyone with/without dog is welcome...

Please PM me if interested....I live in Fargo and plan on being in Jamestown around 8:00 and we should be done hunting around 12:00

:beer:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I won't be around a computer the rest of the day so I will leave my name and cell number if anyone is interested.....

Burt Teske
701-361-7025


----------

